# ADSL con modem ethernet Alice

## canduc17

Non riesco a collegarmi ad internet con rp-pppoe.

Ho dato un pppoe-setup e dopo aver inserito i miei dati, ho dato pppoe-start: delle volte mi dice

```
candasus anto # pppoe-start 

.. Connected!
```

delle volte no.

Ma anche quando sembra che io sia connesso, non riesco nè a navigare, nè a fare un ping (neanche ad un indirizzo IP, perciò no problemi di DNS):

```
candasus anto # ping -c 3 www.google.it

ping: unknown host www.google.it

candasus anto # ping -c 3 66.102.11.99

PING 66.102.11.99 (66.102.11.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 66.102.11.99 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2008ms

candasus anto # ping -c 3 64.233.167.99

PING 64.233.167.99 (64.233.167.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 64.233.167.99 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1999ms
```

Se faccio rc-status (quando il collegamento dovrebbe andare) ottengo

```
candasus anto # pppoe-status

pppoe-status: Link is up and running on interface ppp0

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:87.1.54.86  P-t-P:192.168.100.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:102 (102.0 b)  TX bytes:61 (61.0 b)
```

Cheffare?

----------

## cloc3

per definire il problema, devi postare anche un `ifconfig` e un `route -en`.

----------

## crisandbea

configura il file /etc/conf.d/net in questo modo:

```

config_eth0=( "null" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='your-ISP-username-here'

password_ppp0='your-ISP-password-here'

pppd_ppp0=(

    "noauth"

    "defaultroute"

    "usepeerdns"

    "default-asyncmap"

    "ipcp-accept-remote"

    "ipcp-accept-local"

    "lcp-echo-interval 15"

    "lcp-echo-failure 3"

    "mru 1492"

    "mtu 1492"

    "debug"

) 
```

senza usare rp-pppoe, se usi il nuovo baselayout,dovrebbe andare anche con il vecchio,  configurato quel file controlla di avere il link a net.ppp0 ,

dopo di che puoi avviare la rete tramite  /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

se hai errori e/o problemi 

facci sapere.

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Grazie mille crisandbea...

Con la tua configurazione, sono riuscito a connettermi.

Ma ho utilizzato rp-pppoe, l'ho provato prima di creare il link net.ppp0 ed è andato subito.

Secondo me, l'unica configurazione che interessa ad rp-pppoe è

```
config_eth0=( "null" )
```

, il resto, non avendo il link ppp0, mi sà che non viene considerato.

L'unica cosa è che pppoe-start e pppoe-stop, funzionano solo da utente amministratore...come per renderli utilizzabili da un utente normale?

Siccome questo pc non lo devo usare io, volevo rendere le cose semplici a chi lo deve utilizzare e mettere sul desktop due scriptini per "accendere" e "spegnere" la connessione ad internet...

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Grazie mille crisandbea...
> 
> Con la tua configurazione, sono riuscito a connettermi.
> 
> Ma ho utilizzato rp-pppoe, l'ho provato prima di creare il link net.ppp0 ed è andato subito.
> ...

 

se fai come ti ho detto io comprensivo di link simbolico a  net.ppp0,   basta che aggiungi al runlevel di default  /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 , in modo che si avvii in automatico

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Sì, ho capito il tuo sistema, ma è proprio quello che non voglio.

Voglio collegarmi solo quando ho bisogno di farlo (e capita raramente)...quindi, come creare i due script per fare utilizzare rp-pppoe al mio utente quotidiano?

----------

## bandreabis

come si creava il link?

Si linkava a net.lo?

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Sì, ho capito il tuo sistema, ma è proprio quello che non voglio.
> 
> Voglio collegarmi solo quando ho bisogno di farlo (e capita raramente)...quindi, come creare i due script per fare utilizzare rp-pppoe al mio utente quotidiano?

 

gli script esistono(/usr/sbin/pppoe-start e relativo stop) devi solo dargli i giusti permessi, per concedere al tuo utente di poterli usare.

oppure usi quello che ti ho detto io senza aggiungerlo al runlevel di default, ma lo avvii e fermi  con /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start (stop), idem per i permessi.

ciao

----------

